# Vga sur macmini???



## bapman76 (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir à tous!!!
Pour commencer, une bonne année 2012!
En tout cas, moi j'ai bien commencé l'année en recevant aujourd'hui mon 1er Mac!!!
Un joli macmini qui sent bon le neuf!!!
Petit problème malgré tout et un peu frustrant, je pensai pouvoir le mettre en route dès son arrivée!
En effet, je possède seulement un écran vga. Je m'étais dit que possédant un adaptateur vga dvi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------

Oups j'avais pas fini! Désolé! Donc avec l'adaptateur fourni hdmi dvi + mon adaptateur dvi vga je pensai que ça le ferait! Mais appartement non! Est ce normal ? Faut il que je prenne un mini display vers vga obligatoirement??? Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## storme (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Il te faut ceci : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB572Z/A

HDMI et DVI -> Numérique 
VGA -> Analogique.

Mais pour info :

Le DisplayPort ne transmets qu'un signal NUMÉRIQUE. Le fait de le  transformer en VGA (Analogique) engendre une perte au niveau des contraste et de la luminosité!

Donc, je pense que le minimum est quant même un écran avec une entrée DVI


----------



## bapman76 (4 Janvier 2012)

Pourtant dvi (numérique si je comprends bien) vers vga (analogique donc) ça existe puisque que j'ai un adaptateur qui le fait et avec lequel je pensai que ça fonctionnerait. Je suis un peu perdu...


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir





bapman76 a dit:


> Pourtant dvi (numérique si je comprends bien) vers vga (analogique donc) ça existe puisque que j'ai un adaptateur qui le fait et avec lequel je pensai que ça fonctionnerait. Je suis un peu perdu...


Les sorties DVI des anciens Macs sont de type DVI-I, et présentent tout à la fois la sortie numérique du DVI-D et la sortie analogique du DVI-A.







L'adaptateur DVI vers VGA utilisé dans ce cas de figure ne contient aucun circuit électronique de conversion numérique/analogique, et se contente de présenter à la prise VGA les signaux analogiques directement issus de la carte graphique du Mac.

Par ailleurs, l'adaptateur HDMI vers DVI ne fournit que des signaux numériques. La prise DVI est seulement de type DVI-D, et ne présente aucun signal analogique en sortie.

Par conséquent, l'association d'un adaptateur HDMI vers DVI et d'un adaptateur DVI vers VGA ne fournit aucun signal vidéo.


Il est donc nécessaire de recourir à un adaptateur qui présente directement une sortie VGA.

La sortie Thunderbolt de ton Mac Mini est compatible avec les adaptateurs Mini DisplayPort.


----------



## bapman76 (5 Janvier 2012)

Ok merci je comprends mieux... 
Bon bah y a plus qu'à...
Merci beaucoup.


----------

